# Priceless



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2011)

Jack wakes up with a huge hangover after attending his company's party. He is not normally a drinker, but the drinks didn't taste like alcohol at all. 

He didn't even remember how he got home from the party. As bad as he was feeling, he wondered if he did something wrong. 

He forced himself to open his eyes, and the first thing he sees is a couple of aspirins next to a glass of water on the side table. And, next to them, a single red rose!! He sits up and sees his clothing in front of him, all cleaned and pressed! 

He looks around the room and sees that it is in perfect order, spotlessly clean. So is the rest of the house. He takes the aspirins, cringes when he sees a huge black eye staring back 

at him in the bathroom mirror. Then he notices a note hanging on the corner of the mirror written in red with little hearts on it and a kiss mark from his wife in lipstick: 'Honey, breakfast is on the stove, I left early to get groceries to make you your favorite dinner tonight. I love you, darling! Love, Pat. He stumbles to the kitchen and sure enough, there is hot breakfast, steaming hot coffee and the morning newspaper. His daughter is also at the table, eating. Jack asks, 'Honey, what happened last night?'

'Well, you came home after 3 A.M., drunk and out of your mind you fell over 

the coffee table and broke it, and then you puked in the hallway, and got that black eye when you ran into the door.' Confused, he asked his daughter, 'So, why is everything in such perfect order and so clean? I have a rose, and breakfast is on the table waiting for me??'

His daughter replies, 'Oh THAT... Mom dragged you to the bedroom, and when 

she tried to take your pants off, you screamed, 'Leave me alone, I'm married!!'

Broken Coffee Table $239.99

Hot Breakfast $4.20

Two Aspirins $.38

Saying the Right thing, at the Right time: PRICELESS


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 7, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

nice


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 8, 2011)

LMAO....priceless!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 8, 2011)

Good One Al!

Todd


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 8, 2011)

Man I gotta remember that!

Good Job!

SOB


----------



## hmcm (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll have to remember that!  That could be useful!!  LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2011)

LOL!

Old Jack couldn't have been too Drunk, to be able to think that fast!

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 10, 2011)

Funny!


----------

